# Twisted Fairy Tale theme - scavenger hunt game ideas, please



## calimom (Sep 18, 2013)

Scavenger Hunt? I had read on one of the threads, about a hunt throughout the party....

finding clues/riddles in the decorations, under food dishes, etc., that would direct the guests to other clues....to finally lead them to the end of the hunt/ to a prize. Love the idea of an 'interactive' party hunt, but am not good with making up clues/riddles, etc. - and of course, have to pertain to fairy tales! 
HELP!, Please!


----------



## LadyPandoraLee (Sep 20, 2013)

I am also doing a Halloween party with a fairy tale twist this year!! I was looking for a scavenger hunt idea also and came across your post. I was thinking have clues from just a few tales. I am thinking have certain items like a clock from Alice and saying something like "what has two hands and a face but does not speak or touch" then have the next clue there. Maybe if you pick the item from the tale and use it as the clue then you could check to see if there is a riddle for it. lol not sure if that helps!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

How fun! I agree that it would be simplest if you thought of all the fairy tales that come to your mind and then think of an important object in each tale to base your clue around. For example, Snow White would clearly mean an apple or even a mirror. Once you decide on your object/answer to the clue, then it's easier to make up the question for the clue. Something that might be really fun is if some of your guests will dress in a certain costume, have them be the answer to a clue. For example, if you had a friend dressing as Little Red Riding Hood, ask her if she'll participate and if so, give her the riddle for the next clue and she can read it to whoever comes to find her. 

You could print out cards with the very first clue on them and give them to each guest as they arrive or at a set time during the party. Then, place multiple copies of the next clue at the location of the first answer, and so on. That way anyone can play at their own place, but whoever gets to the last clue first will find a "you win" ticket or something, with instructions to come right to you. Everyone after might find "congratulations but someone beat you to it" cards or something. 

I hope you can make this work for your event - I would love to play something like this!


----------



## LadyPandoraLee (Sep 20, 2013)

Great ideas!! I love the idea of having the person be the clue! The card idea is what I was planning on doing. I am already trying to get my items ready so I can get the clues printed out. I think the first one would be a little card that says "read me" on it. like Alice "drink me" eat me" table set up. Ha! My mind is racing with ideas now.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I love this idea as well... I am already doing which witch is which... I will need to figure out how to do this too!
Scary Tales is my theme this year - if anyone would like to use the illumination pages i made for anything, or the dinner program - message me your email, I will give you my files -

Happy Halloween!


----------



## calimom (Sep 18, 2013)

celipops said:


> I love this idea as well... I am already doing which witch is which... I will need to figure out how to do this too!
> Scary Tales is my theme this year - if anyone would like to use the illumination pages i made for anything, or the dinner program - message me your email, I will give you my files -
> 
> Happy Halloween!


celipops - I would love to see some of your Scary Tales theme pictures


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I can email you the illumination pages I made, the room posters I found and collected and my inspiration walk though book 
Just msg me your email. 

Happy Halloween!


----------

